# Netzwerk-Ping



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

ich will einfach ne range scannen und nachher einen bericht haben der mir die ip und den PC namen zeigt...ich habe keine ahnung wie das gehen soll...es muss ne bat datei seind also ein batch nur ich hab noch nie was geprogt.d


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

kann mir niemand helfen? plz wenigstens etwas das ich ihm zeigen kann das ich es versucht habe oder gebt mir etwas hilfe nur einbischen...bitttttte habe alles mögliche bei  eingegeben aber ich finde nix plz plz


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

ich habe schon mehrere programme gefunden jedoch muss ich einen batch haben plz plz nur schon mal das pingen wäre giel bitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttte helft mir plz mein chef


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. September 2005)

Hallo!


```
for /L %i in (1,1,254) do ping -n 1 192.168.75.%i && echo 192.168.75.%i >> hosts_online.dat
```
 ... in (startwert, inkrement, endwert) -> %i ist Platzhalter für den aktuellen Zählerwert.

 Ergebnis anschauen mit:

```
type hosts_online.dat
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

das klappt nicht kannst mir genau sagen wie ich das eintragen muss? was ich genau machen muss ich weis ich bin ein  aber ich kann nicht machen bin systemtechniker und nicht progi spez..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Setz den Befehl doch einfach mal so auf der Konsole ab... (Natürlich musst du den IP Addressbereich im Befhel noch anpassen...)
 Ansonsten brauchst du denn obersten Befehl nur in eine bat/cmd-Datei einzutragen, fertig.
 Im Forum findest du weitere Tipps zu bat/cmd Datei. Unter anderem auch, wie man Parameter an bat/cmd- Skripte übergeben kann.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

for /L %i in (1,1,254) do ping -a 1 53.xxx.183.%i && echo 53.xxx.183.%i >> hosts_online.dat


ich habs einfach so eingetragen und ne neue datei gemacht die hosts_online.dat heisst aber wenn ich die bat datei ausführe startet es 1ms später ist es weg und kein eintrag 

kann ja nicht die ganze ip zeigen


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

ich habs soweit geschafft das ich range durch pinge jedoch werden die PCnamen nicht angezeigt obwohl ich den parameter -a gesetzt habe... kann mir jemand helfen?

```
for /L %i in (1,1,254) do ping -a -n 1 53.xx.183.%i >>c:\ip.txt
```
so schriebt er einfach alles in die ip.txt datei also das protokoll aber ich bin noch ganz ganz weit vom ziel entfernt...


----------



## Sway (8. September 2005)

> Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung *(inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung)* und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer *Netiquette*.


Vielleicht würde man dir eher helfen (können), wenn man versteht was du willst?


----------



## zyclop (8. September 2005)

Ich will einen Batch herstellen der eine von mir bestimmte Range anpingt. Alle IP von 1 bis 255. Zu jeder ip soll dann noch der PCNAME angezeigt werden. Diese sollte dann in einer *.txt oder *.dat Datei angezeigt werden können

xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx PC -----> xpzyclop.domäne.de

verstehst du jetzt

und wegen meiner Rechtschreibung sry aber ich bin halt nun mal so
für euch lass ich es noch mal durch die Grammatikprüfung gehen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Wenn du das ganze in einer batch-Datei laufen lassen musst solltest du %%i statt %i verwenden.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Dieser Befehl schreibt dir alle im Netzwerk per Ping erreichbaren Rechner in die Datei hosts_online.txt. (und löscht vor jedem durchlauf die hosts_online.txt)

```
del hosts_online.txt && for /L %i in (93,1,110) do ping -a -n 1 192.168.75.%i | findstr /R /C:"Ping .* \[" >> hosts_online.txt
```
 
 Wills du das ganze innerhalb einer Batch-Datei verwenden, so musst du:

```
del hosts_online.txt && for /L %%i in (93,1,110) do ping -a -n 1 192.168.75.%%i | findstr /R /C:"Ping .* \[" >> hosts_online.txt
```
 Doppelte %%-Zeichen verwenden...

 Die Datei hosts_online.txt schaut dann beispielsweise so aus:

```
Ping srv01 [192.168.75.98] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
```
 In dieser Datei stehen nur Einträge für Rechner die tatsächlich erreichbar waren/sind.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## zyclop (9. September 2005)

DU bist doch der hammmmmmer danke viel mal 


```
del hosts_online.txt && for /L %%i in (20,1,30) do ping -a -n 1 53.250.183.%%i | findstr /R /C:"Ping .* \[" >> hosts_online.xls
```

Ich habe es so gemacht das es in eine Excel tabelle geschrieben wird. 

Und noch 2 Fragen:

1.) Ist es möglich diese Einträge zu formatieren also ich meine das der name in eine spalte kommt und die ip in eine andere Spalte?
2.) Kann ich es machen das auch leere Ips auch angezeigt werden?

Tom Rulez


----------



## zyclop (14. September 2005)

^^ vileicht ist es vergessen geraten aber kann mir vieleicht jemand noch bei den anderen bedingungen helfen?

wäre toll

mfg zYcLoP


----------

